# Indoor Turkey Fryer



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just to add to CAMike's thread....does anyone have experience with the INDOOR *BUTTERBALL* turkey fryer? I've had the turkey fried OUTSIDE once. It was good so we bought a fryer (we LOVE turkey!!!). Yeah - well - used it once - threw it away!!!). But - saw this indoor one which seems to do away with the various things that were a problem for us - - - just thought I'd check it out with you guys ?????


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have no experience with an indoor fryer. The problem with the typical outdoor fryer is putting a cool turkey into a pot of hot oil over an open flame. The oil spills over onto the flame and poof, you have a big-time fire to deal with and may very well get burned in the process. If the indoor model in similar (open flame) you could burn your house down.

I've found there are a number of places like Popeye's Chicken that will fry a turkey for you cheaper than you can do yourself.

Good luck and Happty Thanksgiving.

Glenn


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

INDOOR TURKEY FRYER.... Even the name sounds scary.







No open flame, but you still have a cold turkey and HOT oil, but it sure tastes GOOD! Maybe in the patio or in the driveway. Just my 2 cents.

Indoor Turkey Fryer


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Just to add to CAMike's thread....does anyone have experience with the INDOOR *BUTTERBALL* turkey fryer? I've had the turkey fried OUTSIDE once. It was good so we bought a fryer (we LOVE turkey!!!). Yeah - well - used it once - threw it away!!!). But - saw this indoor one which seems to do away with the various things that were a problem for us - - - just thought I'd check it out with you guys ?????


I worked for Many years in restaurants that used friers(we called them Henny Penny's,because of the brand)that looked very much like these only bigger and rectangles, They are pressure type cookers and I would not be scared to use one at home....IF you follow the directions you should have no problems and you can use them for other things too.(FRENCH FRIES,FISH,CORN DOGS ETC...MOST OF THOSE YOU WOULD NOT PRESSURE)2 of my kids have deep friers that work very much the same way as this Butterball Fryer(just smaller) and just love them. If we cooked many big meals I would get one myself.

So my vote is Go For It and have fun as well as food you like.

Happy Camping


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Anything to do with gallons of hot oil and an open flame inside sounds like a mistake to me.

We still roast the bird in the oven. I melt a stick of butter, then add a cup of chicken stock, some apple juice and poultry seasoning and blend it together with a stick blender until emulsified. I then take that emulsion and inject it all through the bird. Everything that runs out during roasting ends up in the gravy. Good stuff and the bird is incredibly moist when it is done.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

The butterball brand they are referring to is an electric fryer that does not require any oil. It uses infrared type cooking unit. About $85.00. I have never used one so have no clue as to how the taste is.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Wolfie..what did you decide on the Turkey frier???


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We've been talking about getting one of these also. Maybe we'll have one in time for Christmas meal.-----Mike


----------

